# Scaping a Large Cube



## OllieNZ (10 Aug 2014)

Hi All,
I'm going to be replacing my Cryptolith tank with a 2ft cube and I'm really struggling for ideas. Its mainly the height that's causing me the issues.
If you've got any pics to share that would be great.


----------



## tim (10 Aug 2014)

Not cubes but very good examples of height achieved with hardscape.


----------



## mr. luke (10 Aug 2014)

An island type scape would work well


----------



## OllieNZ (10 Aug 2014)

Thanks Tim.
I agree Mr Luke that sort of thing seems like the way to go.


----------



## James O (10 Aug 2014)

How about a corner to corner setup?  Big island in back corner with an arch (or similar) over to the front opposite corner.  I'm seeing dark rock on white sand with amazing wood display sprouting form the back.....


----------



## OllieNZ (10 Aug 2014)

James O said:


> How about a corner to corner setup?  Big island in back corner with an arch (or similar) over to the front opposite corner.  I'm seeing dark rock on white sand with amazing wood display sprouting form the back.....



I like the idea but unfortunately the wife's involved and hates the wood display thing "why the h*** would anyone want all those twiggy bits sticking up, it's really ugly" and given that she suggested the bigger tank I'd like to keep her sweet (plus you never know if she's happy with this it may result in a third tank ) 
So I'm liking the idea of a corner island.......(goes off to ponder)


----------



## James O (10 Aug 2014)

There's alway a central cove with very steeply banked sides in the corners and spreading round the the front.  You could hot melt glue lava rock together like James Findlay here  and pack out behind for planting all the way to the top

That would also work with the corner island as you might as well use the height

That's enough from me....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Aug 2014)

victor at aquagreen has an awesome island cube scape i would badly  replicate in a heartbeat!
ill see if i can find the link...


----------



## Glenda Steel (13 Aug 2014)

tim said:


> Not cubes but very good examples of height achieved with hardscape.



Absolutely superb inspiration but I have a question if I may please?  How do you fix items like wood in position?  We have the Fluval Edge 46 litre (the tall one) that has a narrow opening at the top so only one hand will fit in at a time thus preventing me using clear nylon twine to secure the separate pieces of wood when they are in the tank.  As a control freak I can't stand getting things looking how I want them only to find that the filter flow 'rearranges' them a moment later!  I've seen aquarium glue although having pre-soaked the wood I'm not sure it will bond.  For those unfamiliar with this tank the opening us the width of the black box at the top the rest of the area is sealed glass.


----------



## tim (13 Aug 2014)

Hi Glenda, when I ran my large edge I got so annoyed at the wood moving every time I put my hand in I found the only solution for me was drill through some rocks and attach each piece of wood with a cable tie then bury rock in substrate, I used mini landscape rock as I had it to hand but it was very hard to drill.in retrospect I'd probably use slate or lava rock, joining the wood together would be nigh on impossible you'd never get it through the opening, but weighting the pieces down certainly helped.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Aug 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> victor at aquagreen has an awesome island cube scape i would badly  replicate in a heartbeat!
> ill see if i can find the link...


this one
Green Aqua Showroom by viktorlantos, on Flickr


----------



## James O (17 Aug 2014)

Oh my 

That picture is full of want 

Must make cube........


----------

